# Is CyclArt still in business?



## Tom Ligon (Jul 1, 2003)

Custom bike shop in Vista, CA (north county SD), called CyclArt, run by Jim Cunningham. Anybody know if they're still alive? The website is up but I have not gotten response from them.


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

*yes - try calling: 760-599-1015*

Cycleart


----------

